# 10 week lean out



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm back from a 2 day drinking errr.. fishing trip.  This is my 10 week contract with myself.  I will take bodyfat measures every 3 week.  I do not expect any major visual changes until at least 3-4 weeks later.  First real entry tonight when I'll get back from school.  

GOALS:  Get six pack of *ABS* ..or scientifically speaking, drop my body fat about 6-7 %.

STATS as of July 14th, 2003: 195lb, 15% BF.

Ok, here we go now...


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 14, 2003)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BodyByHeinekenª *_
> I'm back from a 2 day drinking errr.. fishing trip.  This is my 10 week contract with myself.  I will take bodyfat measures every 3 week.  I do not expect any major visual changes until at least 3-4 weeks later.  First real entry tonight when I'll get back from school.
> 
> GOALS:  Get six pack of *ABS* ..or scientifically speaking, drop my body fat about 6-7 %.
> ...


Good Luck!  Do you have your meal plan worked out yet?


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 14, 2003)

*day 1, week 1*

Will not post meal times...it's a hassle...i'm a lazy bastard... I eat about every 3 hours.  I don't think my eating habits were all that horrible: avrg 5 meals a day, small portions, no saturated fats, little sugar, etc...  My drinking habits are another story. I'm not a nutrition wiz though, I do need help with it.  I haven't really looked into supplements in depth, so I'm not taking any.  I played around with creatine some time ago and came to conclusion that I do not need it.  The only thing I take is a centrum multivitamin.  I think I'm a decently educated recreational strength trainer fairly familiar with most concepts.  If I'm obviously mistaken somewhere, please point it out.  Now, without any further ado:

1 banana
Atkins advantage drink
1 nectarin
1boiled lean beef sandwich with multigrain bread
tomato juice 2 cups
steak n cheese soup 1 can
tuna sandwich
ultra-protein drink 1 can
muenster cheese sandwich with multigrain bread
1 nectarin

caloric  breakdown:
2000 total, 600fat calories, 150g of protein

no working out due to time constraints and being hungover from my fishing trip.
no alcohol tonight.

would eat veggies if i had any, but I don't   
suggestions?


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 15, 2003)

*day 2, week 1*

1 banana
atkins advantage drink
1 peach
1 muenster cheese sandwich (multigrain)
tuna salad
tomato juice 1 glass
*milkshake-(1 glass of milk, 1 banana, some blueberries, a bag of dry non-fat milk) ....this was a silly stunt, i wont do it again.  it gave me so much gas it made me sound like a restroom at a  mexican food place
1 cheese sandwich
1 banana
sesame chicken
1 eggroll

I could've done without sesame chicken and the eggroll but I was hungry  
I need to go shopping.
no alcohol or cigarettes today

caloric breakdown:
2150 total, 515cal from fat, 170 grams of protein...

workout-pullups, pushups, situps, run...I have to stick to calisthenics until the end of the week because of an upcoming physical fitness test.


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 16, 2003)

*day 3, week 1*

1 banana
cereal+milk
cottage cheese
cheese sandwich
3 eggs hardboiled
toast
tomato juice
peanut butter sandwich
pasta 
2 beers
peanut butter sandwich

Total calories:  2800  

This was a terrible day.  Too many carbs too little protein no excersize  tomorrow I have my calculus exam.  I will not be able to excersize tomorrow again.  I'm gonna compensate for this tomorrow.  I also need to go shopping as I have no clean food left.  Today was a f*ck up but I'm driving on with a hard on.  ARGGGG!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

You know that banana's are very high in sugar and one of the worst fruits to eat while trying to lean out!


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 17, 2003)

Roger, thanks


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 18, 2003)

*Day 3, week 1*

I was in school studying all day for an exam.  I was very bad,  hehe.  Let's call it my cheat day.    I'm going shopping today and after tomorrow I'm renewing my gym membership and hitting the weights again.


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 21, 2003)

*get in mah belly*

Hey, in case youre wondering, I'm alive and well, got back from training with my guard unit Sunday night.  I renewed my gym membership today and had a killer arms workout.  Does a brisk 15 minute walk to and from gym count as cardio?  I dunno    Also, I finally got around to do shopping so I can keep up with my clean diet.  The good news is, I only had one beer this whole time and I ate pretty clean.  I guess I'm gonna pick up where I left off tomorrow.  I never realized what a busy person I am.


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 22, 2003)

*Day 4 Week 1*

Coffe w/ milk n sugar
Eggs, hardboiled 3
Fish filet+1 slice of bread
muenster cheese 1 slice + 1 slice of bread
1 glass of milk
1 peach
lean turkey patty, grilled 
salad
1 glass of V8
milk+half a bowl of cereal
*1 DANNISH * 
teriaki vegetables fried with lean turkey breast strips

total:
2500 cal  ....too little protein..
workout:
shoulders+abs+10 minutes of cardio (got there too late, gym was closing)

2 things:
A combination of broke and hungry lead to a greasy dannish.  I feel sorry about that.  On my way back from school I had to go to a Barnes and Noble that took away from my gym time.  I only had roughly 40 minutes to change and work out....But with determination, and a little adjustment I should get on track very soon  

I did not drink at all today


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 23, 2003)

*Day 5 week 1*

cereal+milk
boiled lean beef 6 oz+slice of bread
1 slice muenster cheese+1 slice bread
1 glass of milk
salad 
lean beef again
waffles 2
almost a pound of meats from the buffet ( a few
of pieces of general tso's chicken+chicken and broccoli
yet another piece of boiled lean beef with 1 slice of bread
a few cherries to end the day

breakdown:
2100 total, rougly 100g of protein

workout... ?  ... 

Well I've been pretty good today as far as eating went.  yes i could've done without the visit to the salad bar but i figured its mostly protein and fat so I'll be ok  

I  couldn't squeeze in a workout today because I was highly unmotivated when I came back from school at 10 PM.  However, I did force myself out for a brisk, brief walk to the grocery store and back.  Yay.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

good luck!


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 24, 2003)

*Day 6 Week 1*

cherries 15
1 peach
waffles 2
lean beef sandwich
cereal+milk
1 nectarin
stir fried veggies+lean turkey breast strips in peanut butter sauce
Subways steak n cheese sandwich FOOTLONG BABY 
lean beef 5 oz
V8

Total
2200 cal...100g protein

Workout:
legs:
2x8 leg presses
2x9 leg extensions
2x10 leg curls
3x15 weighted standing calf raises
2x12 seated calf raises
2x15 tibia raises


+20 minutes cardio (plain, not HIIT, legs couldnt move)

Ive been real good today. If I keep it up I'll be on my way.  HoooAh!


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 28, 2003)

I was out of town for a few days and I didn't have access to the internet, but I ate good.  Posts should resume tonight.


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 28, 2003)

*Day 7 , week 1*

cherries 15
nectarin
waffles 2
lean turkey burger
nectarin
milk 1 glass
italian sausage+fried plantan
nectarin
lean turkey burger
milk+whey protein

Total:
1700 cal .. 105 gr of protein
...

Workout:
Chest
3x8 incline press
3x8 flat dumbell BP
3x20 incline pushups
1 minute between sets

20 minutes of stationary bike...plain, not HIIT

Conclusion...:
Too little food, too little protein  
I'll do better tomorrow.  The good new is, I cut out boozing almost completely.  I used to  drink on average 3 beer per night, every night, on fridays more then 6...Now, I only have an ocassional brewski.   I've had 3 in the last two weeks.  I think I'm well on my way to gettin cut


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 30, 2003)

*Day 1 Week 2*

coffee
peach
lean turkey sandwich
cottage cheese+blueberries
waffles 2
milk 1 glass
lean turkey sandwich
pizza 2 slices <--I was ill prepared for a day in the city
stifried veggies + chicken breast strips
cottage cheese+blueberries

total:
2500cal, 100g protein
No workout

I need to control my eating when i'm out of my house.  I bought all sorts of cool fixings now, so I can make clean sandwiches to go


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 30, 2003)

*Day 2 Week 2*

coffee
1 peach
lean turkey burger
fish fillet sandwich
peach
fish fillet sandwich
cottage cheese/blueberries
salami sandwich
milk 1 glass
salami sandiwch
white rice+beef wrapped ina  cabbage leaf
soup
salami sandwich yet again

break down :
2300 cals, 90 grams of protein

Workout :
back
seated cable rows 3x8
lat pulldowns behind the neck 3x8
calves:
calf raises 4x12
tibia raises 2x12

conclusion:

TOO MANY SANDWICHES AND TOO MANY CARBS.  Even though I only take 1 slice of multigrain bread with each sandiwch, I ate roughly 9 piece of bread today, equal to around 540 cals...I need to cut it down some.  ALso, I need more fruit.  On the positive note the cuts on my abs are getting noticably deeper but i still have some fat left on the obliques


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Throw your bread out to the birds


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 31, 2003)

*Day 3 week 2*

Today was a day from hell.  The day started fine, I spent about 8 hours cramming calculus into my head and then later I found out I'm going to Iraq.  I had a beer and a losagnia.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Wow!  When are you leaving?  What branch of service are you in?


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Aug 2, 2003)

Army national guard.  It seems like i'm being plucked out of my life.  I'll resume  my diet when I have a bit more certainty in my life.  Right now I have a little more to worry about then bodyfat percentage.


----------

